# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  عتاب المحبين

## I wanna

صديقي العزيز ...... المحترم 


نثرت حروفي فوق الشمس ... و فوق رماد الليل ... وضعت كلماتي في حرفين ... في لغة لا تُشبه كل اللغات ... 
عُشت حياتي مُختصرة ... في مدة لا تتجاوز الساعات ... بل هي أقصر ... 

لكن ... الزمن أطال علي ... و في كلماتي و الهمسات ... همست إليك في ود ...
أين أنت ... انتظرتك في مدينة الأحلام ... و لكنك لم تأتِ ... و أنا لم أيأس ... 
و سأظل أنتظر إلى أن يتم اللقاء ... 

مدينة الأحلام ... مدينة لا تزال تحتفظ لنا بالمودة و في زمن ... مدينة بلا حدود و بلا أسوار ... مدينة لا وجود لها سوى في خيال المحبين ... 

أين أنت ... تعال معي لنعيش ما تبقى ... و نعوض ما فات ... تكسر قلبي و أنا لا أزال أذكرك ... كيف أنساك ... و دموع أحزانك فوق ذراعي ... 

أين أنت ... لماذا رحلت و تركتني وحيد ... أصارع الأحزان وحدي ... تركتني فريسة للظنون و الشجون ... 

يا ترى ... أما زلت تذكرني أم أنك نسيتني ؟؟؟؟ 


صديقي ... نعم مع لحظات الفراق ... سأعوض في بحور الشجن ... يا أعز و أغلى صديق لي في الوجود ...
لقد تعلمت منك الكثير ... فكنت الأخ و الصديق و الحبيب ... لقد ذهبت ... و تركت في قلبي الحزن ... 

و لوعة الفراق ... صديقي ... أشتاق إليك ... 


كلما بعدت المسافات بيننا ...................

----------


## دفء القلب

كلماتك راقت لي بل انها لامست مشاعري


للاسف تلك مشاعر ليس لها وجود

كلها تفاهات في الحياه

----------


## الورد الجوري

كلماات روعـــــهـ

يعطيكـ العافـــــــــــيهـ....

----------


## سرى

كلمات رائعه تستشعر من خلالها بأن روحك
خاشعه ودمعتك هادره على وجنتيك
لفراق شخص غالي على قلبك
ولانملك الاالصبر

----------


## I wanna

> كلماتك راقت لي بل انها لامست مشاعري
> 
> 
> للاسف تلك مشاعر ليس لها وجود
> 
> كلها تفاهات في الحياه



 
في البداية شكراً على التعليق
الشيء الاخر اريد ان اسال عن كيف نحكم بأن ذاك الشيء هو تافه

لدي أسئلة اجيبوها على انفسكم
هل للبرد وجود ؟
هل للظلام وجود ؟
ان كان جوابكم ب نعم فأنا اقول بأنكم مخطئون

البرد هو عبارة عن نزول درجة الحرارة
اما الظلام فهو عبارة عن غياب النور

أليس للمشاعر وجود
ما هي تلك التفاهات التي تتكلم عنها ؟
اذاً : انت حقاً تائه في الحياة

----------


## I wanna

> كلماات روعـــــهـ
> 
> 
> يعطيكـ العافـــــــــــيهـ....



 
يسلمووووو
لا خلا و لا عدم من تواجدكم

----------


## I wanna

> كلمات رائعه تستشعر من خلالها بأن روحك
> 
> خاشعه ودمعتك هادره على وجنتيك
> لفراق شخص غالي على قلبك
> 
> ولانملك الاالصبر



 
اعجبني ردك القصير و الجميل
ولا املك الا الصبر
دمت بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


إن توارت روح الصداقة خلف سُحب الغياب الرمادية ..... ننكسر ونهلك........!!


أخي....كلماتك صادقة خارجة من جوف الفؤاد ..ناطقة بأحاسيس صافية ...

دعائي بأن يعود..ويلتمّ لكم الشمل من جديد........ويبقى مرآة لقلبك.....



ولافرق الله بينك وبين حبيب بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد صل الله عليه وآله وسلم...

سلم قلمك والحس الوجداني العميق .......


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## I wanna

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
> 
> إن توارت روح الصداقة خلف سُحب الغياب الرمادية ..... ننكسر ونهلك........!! 
> 
> أخي....كلماتك صادقة خارجة من جوف الفؤاد ..ناطقة بأحاسيس صافية ... 
> دعائي بأن يعود..ويلتمّ لكم الشمل من جديد........ويبقى مرآة لقلبك..... 
> 
> 
> ...



 
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الرد الرائع
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*كلمات حلوة ..*
*بلى و احلى ..
يسلمو ع الطرح ..
الى الامام ..*

----------


## I wanna

> *كلمات حلوة ..*
> *بلى و احلى ..
> يسلمو ع الطرح ..
> الى الامام ..*



و يسلمووو ع الكومنت الرائع

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

كلمات راائعة وجميله وظاهرة من قلب محب لمن خالج مشااعره فيه ,’
دمت برقي دوما ,’

----------


## Hussain.T

كلمآت الفرآق..

في الحقيقة كلمآت رآئعة..

وتبين مدى مآ أنت فيه الحزن..

لتتحلى بالصبر..

ولتتمسك بالأمل..

فيوم لقآئك مع من تحب مهما طآلت المدة قريب..

وبالتأكيد هنآك مآ يبعده عنك..

ولن ينسآك مآ دمت محبا له بصدق..

تحيآتي

----------


## I wanna

> كلمات راائعة وجميله وظاهرة من قلب محب لمن خالج مشااعره فيه ,’
> 
> دمت برقي دوما ,’





شكراً لك على تواجدك المتميز هنا
 





> كلمآت الفرآق..
> 
> في الحقيقة كلمآت رآئعة.. 
> وتبين مدى مآ أنت فيه الحزن.. 
> لتتحلى بالصبر.. 
> ولتتمسك بالأمل.. 
> فيوم لقآئك مع من تحب مهما طآلت المدة قريب.. 
> وبالتأكيد هنآك مآ يبعده عنك.. 
> ولن ينسآك مآ دمت محبا له بصدق.. 
> تحيآتي






رد متميز و رائع
شبل الطفوف
تستحق كامل الشكر الجزيل للرد الرائع والمتميز
شكراً لك

----------


## مجد0

كلمات رائعه وهي في الواقع لامست جزء من حياتي
سلمت تلك الأنامل الذهبيه التي نثرت لنا أروع الكلمات
وااااااااااااصلي

----------


## I wanna

شرفتنا بتواجدك هنا اخ مجد
شكرا لك

----------


## رنيم الحب

*عظيمة هي مشـآعر الصدآقة التي سطرتها حروفك* 
*فصورت مدى الشوق والحنين للقـــــآء ربما يكون قريبآآ* 
*فكانت رووحك تنطق أجمل العبـآرآت وأرووع المعاني الصآدقة*
*أخي ..* *I wanna*
*لازآآل الأمل موجودآآ ..* 
*وحتمـآآ سيأتي ليوم الذي تجتمع فيه أروآآحكما* 
*وتفرح فيه قلوبكما بإذن الله*

*فجزآآك الله خيرآآ* 
*وحفظك المولى ورعـــــــآآك في كل حين..*


*تحيـآآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## I wanna

> *عظيمة هي مشـآعر الصدآقة التي سطرتها حروفك* 
> *فصورت مدى الشوق والحنين للقـــــآء ربما يكون قريبآآ* 
> *فكانت رووحك تنطق أجمل العبـآرآت وأرووع المعاني الصآدقة*
> *أخي ..* *I wanna*
> *لازآآل الأمل موجودآآ ..* 
> *وحتمـآآ سيأتي ليوم الذي تجتمع فيه أروآآحكما* 
> *وتفرح فيه قلوبكما بإذن الله*
> 
> *فجزآآك الله خيرآآ* 
> ...



رد متميز حقيقة

أنا أؤمن بالقدر وأؤمن بأنه ليس هناك أي شيء مستحيل لتحقيق اي حلم

شكرا لك

----------

